# Bessacarr 695



## Thebroons99 (Aug 17, 2015)

Going to view a 2011 695 tomorrow as we are considering changing from caravan to motorhome. 

Anyone have this model with opinions good or bad.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi and Welcome to MHF, re the Bessie 695, never had one, but looks a nice van if a bit over big, do actually need that many berths, having two places to sit and eat seems a waste too, but you've not said how many of you are going to use it.


----------



## Thebroons99 (Aug 17, 2015)

Mostly only two of us but on occasions there will be a teenager and a four year old so the extra beds are worthwhile. 

I see the dinette as a place to eat for us and a place for the kids to play and the lounge as a place to chill. 

I'm 6ft 6" so the large bed from the u shape lounge is also a nice bonus.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If the layout suits, then that is the model for you, however, maybe sit in it and walk around as if you were cooking etc, then go and stand in the shower and move your arms about in pretence,still ok?
Right, next check to see the damp check that is current and insist on a fresh one if you do buy.
Who is the dealer, what reputation have they got, ask us.

Don't push for a cash discount, go for extras, they have more wriggle room on a deal that way so you could get more.

Finally please do let us know how you get on and good luck.

cabby


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi, I've got a similar van, take it all over,even skiing.the extra room is great,only downside is sometimes I do find it a bit awkward in some towns,also was a bit big for those tight lanes in Cornwall . But there is pros and cons with most things. I like the extra space , and do use sites with nearby public transport. Great van, fuel consumption is good. Good luck.


----------



## Thebroons99 (Aug 17, 2015)

Well we seen , tried it out and bought it. Been really well looked after , all records up to date and the layout suits us. 

Wife crumbled straight away so I didn't get to use the thumb screws for a better deal. 

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Thebroons99 (Aug 17, 2015)

We picked up the m/h today and all is good although we didn't receive the owner manual and we are wondering what a certain light switch does. 

It's on the left as you enter at the kitchen worktop. There are two switches below two sockets and the left hand switch operates the under cupboard light and the ceiling spotlights. The right hand switch doesn't seem to operate anything. 

Anyone able to shed some light on the subject.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Thebroons99 said:


> We picked up the m/h today and all is good although we didn't receive the owner manual and we are wondering what a certain light switch does.
> 
> It's on the left as you enter at the kitchen worktop. There are two switches below two sockets and the left hand switch operates the under cupboard light and the ceiling spotlights. The right hand switch doesn't seem to operate anything.
> 
> Anyone able to shed some light on the subject.


Awning (exterior) light??


----------



## Thebroons99 (Aug 17, 2015)

The awning light is on the control panel above door.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hmmmm! Hopefully someone on here may have an identical van and be able to confirm what the switch does on their van.

If not, I'd be tempted to take the switch off and have a look to see if there is anything actually wired to it. I'm wondering whether originally one switch controlled the spots above and one switch controlled the lights below. Possibly someone has doubled them up onto the one switch????


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I haven't looked through it but have just found this owners manual on line. Hopefully that may answer your question. Always useful to have anyway 

2*011 Motorhome Owners Manual*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thebroons99 said:


> Mostly only two of us but on occasions there will be a teenager and a four year old so the extra beds are worthwhile.
> 
> I see the dinette as a place to eat for us and a place for the kids to play and the lounge as a place to chill.
> 
> I'm 6ft 6" so the large bed from the u shape lounge is also a nice bonus.


Sounds like the van for you then, but some peeps see all that space, then after a few trips, realise they pay to drag it about, and quickly change vans and lose loads of dosh, it's a very difficult purchase, or can be for the first one.


----------

